# clone google earth opensource pour mac



## genemartin (6 Décembre 2005)

Puisque nous n'avons pas la chance d'avoir Google earth sur nos chères machines, je voudrais vous signaler un clone opensource nommé WW2D. Ecrit en java, il est donc utilisable pour nous. Les résultats sont encore plus que moyens (agrandissement) mais bon, il faut un début à tout
http://ww2d.csoft.net/index.php?title=Introduction

Attention, lorsque vous téléchargez le binaire, http://ww2d.csoft.net/index.php?title=Download
il est nécessaire de télécharger avant et d'installer JOGL (Java bindings for OpenGL) -> c'est sur la même page
*http://ww2d.csoft.net/index.php?title=Image:OSX-1.jpg
*


----------



## avosmac (6 Décembre 2005)

C'est absolument saisissant ! Merci pour l'info. 

Mais page 32 du n°57 d'Avosmac, c'est pas mal non plus


----------

